# Can you identify my fry?



## micron03 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi, I adopted two babies today and the previous owner had no clue what they were. She said they are about 1- 2 months old and they are approx an inch long.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

They could be a lot of things. We will have to wait for the to mature.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

They look like yellow labs :fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

cindylou said:


> They look like yellow labs :fish:


No, they don't look like yellow labs. Lack the black in the finnage, and are too orange.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

pet store red zebras.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with Fish are Friends ,Red Zebra, may be hybrid. The face looks a little off. It could be the pics. Be sure to post as they mature. It will be easier to tell.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I was thinking maybe yellow lab & red zebra mix but will be easier to tell when they get bigger.


----------

